
Tableau-like visual data exploration tool in JavaScript - would love feedback - pallavn
Hi everyone,<p>This is Pallav from Charts.com team. Some time ago, we had released an open source (MIT) Tableau-like data visualization library Muze @ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;muzejs.org (original post @ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18193264)<p>We have now built a FREE visual data exploration tool - Explore @ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;explore.charts.com on top of Muze library - doesn’t need any signup&#x2F;login  to start using.<p>This tool takes in your spreadsheet data (CSV, Google Sheets, Excel etc.) and helps you create charts, visually explore data, create dashboards, sync them with live data, and export PDFs. On the data side, it allows you to create segments, conditional and calculated fields and more.<p>Currently, the entire app is built in JavaScript and runs in your browser (locally) - we do not store any data on our server. We are working on building persistent storage and connecting to multiple databases.<p>Going forward, we intend to take one of these 3 paths (and we are figuring that out, and we would love to hear your thoughts on this):<p>- Provide visualizations (Muze) and UI layer (current Explore UI), along with data connectors as embeddable components for any SaaS&#x2F;internal app; for use by development teams to aid them build their dashboard&#x2F;analytical interfaces faster.<p>- Self-hosted app (like Metabase) for asking questions from different databases (but with more visual exploration capabilities), with added layers for internal sharing&#x2F;collaboration.<p>- Standalone desktop&#x2F;cloud tool for exploratory data analysis; for use by business users and analysts. (like Tableau)<p>We’ve just launched this week, so I’d love some feedback if you can spare the time. Also, what more would like us to build in Explore?<p>Thanks for taking a look!<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;explore.charts.com
======
eb0la
As a ex-tableau user, the app looks good. Quite clean.

I missed a Big Query integration since I have no data on Google sheets to give
it a try.

Probably AWS Redshift would be a great addition ;-)

Great job, btw!

